

WANT A CHEAP 2,000X MICROSCOPE? JUST FOLD THIS $0.50 PIECE OF PAPER - isalmon
http://singularityhub.com/2014/03/31/want-a-cheap-2000x-microscope-just-fold-this-0-50-piece-of-paper/

======
ColinWright
Previous submission, much discussion, and less shouting:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7377213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7377213)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7367503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7367503)
(one comment with reference)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7363305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7363305)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7385509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7385509)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7407449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7407449)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7495183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7495183)

------
na85
Please don't submit titles in allcaps.

